# Wanted Samsung s7 edge



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Wife wants a new phone, and she's looking for a Samsung s7 edge.

If anyone has one for sale or you know of any good deals, please PM me.

O2 or unlocked please

Cheers


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

She still wants one.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmmm, sounds like she's in town and has PX'd the iPhone 6 for one in CEX!


----------

